# multigrade paper? chemical agent ? or  my stupidity ?



## allocco (Feb 23, 2008)

hi  i'm an amateur photographer  and  i'm founding some problem with  the utilization of the "ilfospeed multigrade "  (using an ilford pq universal paper developer ) and the filters my photos  come  out burnt or poor in contrast .

 please help me as soon as you possible  (for  me is really much difficult to found chemical agent and paper and i'll  be glad to use that i've prepared today ) 

 thank you very much


----------



## ann (Feb 23, 2008)

what do you mean burnt?  if burnt means blown out highlights, you have overexposed the negtiave and need to burn in those areas, holding  back the darker sections so they don't get as much light..

if they have poor contrast  you need to change the filter grades.


----------



## allocco (Feb 24, 2008)

for burnt i mean that my photos look like this 



i wish always  in a rapid answer ,bye


----------



## ann (Feb 24, 2008)

it is hard to tell on my monitor, but they look like they just need more time when exposing to the paper.

what fstop and what times are you using? what development times?


----------



## allocco (Feb 24, 2008)

i were using a 5,6 stop with an exposition of  seconds not more of the 10 second (it is too poor? sorry but i'm an utodidact)
thank ann


----------



## ann (Feb 24, 2008)

you need to keep track of just how much time, and if these are at 10seconds and still too light they need more expsoure.

did you make a test strip? that will h elp

what is utodidact?


----------



## allocco (Feb 24, 2008)

utodidact = autodidact (i've make a mistake ) i've tried to give to  they more exposure but they still poor in contrast . what i should do ?


----------



## ann (Feb 24, 2008)

what contrast grade are you using?

the amount of exposure determines darkness/lightness.

contrast filters effect the differences between black and white.

is there a way to can take a class in y our neighbor, it will help you out and speed up the learning process?


----------



## allocco (Feb 24, 2008)

no there aren't any way for the class  .. i'm going to post some trial of today (i've sent a private message to you )


----------



## allocco (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## ann (Feb 24, 2008)

these look like they are uneven in development, or not developed long enough in the paper developer.

how long are you developing the paper?


----------



## doobs (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, it seems like a developer issue.

It should be 1 1/2 - 2 minutes in the developer.


----------



## allocco (Feb 26, 2008)

this are my latest photos 


 what they have wrong ? there' s always that grey layer


----------



## ann (Feb 26, 2008)

what grade filter are you using?

how long is the exposure, and how long are you leaving the print in the developer and are you agitating the print as it develops.

these are flat and the development is uneven, at least on my monitior. Also. the change in color, is that from the scan or is that what the print looks like? if so, you need to leave the print in the fixer longer.

did you check out the ilford pdf that i sent youi?


----------



## allocco (Feb 28, 2008)

sorry but my  developer (a ilford pq  univeral ) says that need a 1 + 9 diluition but in that way it  burn my photo soi've made a diluitin of 1+18 but that way it toook around three minutes to  develop and sottract contrast


----------



## ann (Feb 28, 2008)

i didn't ask about the developer ratio, but that is an issue.

use it at 1:9,

and again, what grade filter are you  using, or are you using a filter. what paper, RC multicontrast papers need a filter. They default to a grade 2 but if you print without a filter and then with a grade 2 filter in place they will  not look the same.

also, you need to agitate the print while it is developing, and be sure that the paper is entirely under the liquid so that will ensure more even development.


----------



## allocco (Feb 28, 2008)

my paper is a ilford multigrade mg44m i'm using various filter stop and exposition time .
but when i use the developer at 1+9 he  gimme black all photo while i try to develop a not exposed paper sheet


----------



## ann (Feb 28, 2008)

if your getting an all black piece of paper that has not been exposed then the paper is fogged and not any good.

stick to one filter i.e. grade 3 and 90 seconds in the developer. try making the print at F8, do a step wedge in 3 second steps and see which gives you a better print across the range of tones in the negative


----------



## allocco (Feb 29, 2008)

on the developer its wrote that i have to leave the paper in it for two minutes (but with this time the paper become black or grey )even if i don't expose it to light what could i do?


----------



## allocco (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ann (Feb 29, 2008)

i cant read the scanned paper.

again, if the paper is turning color before it has been exposed means the paper is not any good, it has been exposed to light, or it is very old.

2minutes for developing the paper is usually for fiber papers not RC unless your using Ilford's cooltone paper which calls for a 2 minute development time.

is there a camera club in your neighbor . perhaps someone there could be more helpful as it isn't easy to discuss these things without having the p rint in hand and discussing more fully what is going on.


----------



## allocco (Feb 29, 2008)

probably is the paper


----------



## crotograph (Mar 1, 2008)

What safelight are you using? Sometimes the safelight is a culprit.


----------

